
Taking Web Humor Seriously, Sort Of - alexjmann
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/18/magazine/18ROFL-t.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all
======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _They were partly inspired by Randall Munroe, creator of the online comic
XKCD, who used a coded message to invite fans to gather in a certain park at a
certain time. Hundreds of people showed up. To Hwang, who later became a
Berkman Center researcher, there was something curiously powerful about
hundreds of strangers gathering in physical space to bond over a shared
Internet obsession that most people had never heard of. “Wow, this is a
culture in a real sense,” he recalls thinking. “It’s not just people fooling
around online.”_

